# mk3 dash swap in mk2?



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

i need to know the do's and dont's with this swap...i have a complete jetta vr6 dash all wiering how would i go by putting it in a mk2 golf and having it work like it did in the mk3 jetta?.........any help


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (93vr)*

the best advice i can offer you is to use everything from behind the a3 dash; including the heater box and crossbar. these dashes feel like they sit way lower due to the fact that the a3 seats sit way lower so you may wanna mount it a little higher up to compensate.
oh yea, and if you dont have a cracked windshield now, you will after youre done with this.


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (thelumpya2)*

yea cracked windsheild? i think its a stupid thing to do but this guy wants it in his car....i dunno


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (thelumpya2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelumpya2* »_the best advice i can offer you is to use everything from behind the a3 dash; including the heater box and crossbar. these dashes feel like they sit way lower due to the fact that the a3 seats sit way lower so you may wanna mount it a little higher up to compensate.
oh yea, and if you dont have a cracked windshield now, you will after youre done with this.

Isn't that the truth... good thing mine needed replaced already cause i finished it off removing the bulkhead








On a side note i used a MK2 non/ac heaterbox... The mk3 control cables hook right up too it... I had the wiring harness from the mk3 box with the resistor pack. wired in the ground and power wire to the mk2 fan and it worked like a champ.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (thelumpya2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelumpya2* »_the best advice i can offer you is to use everything from behind the a3 dash; including the heater box and crossbar. these dashes feel like they sit way lower due to the fact that the a3 seats sit way lower so you may wanna mount it a little higher up to compensate.


Well, you dont really have a choice how high you mount it. Too high it will be above the glass. Too low the windsheild frame will show.
Its just part of the swap. I have a tilt wheel column, but big deal. Its always all the way up.
Chances are, if the owner is tall he wont be able to see the gauges very well if he keeps his stock seats. Im short and have alot of blind spots of the cluster because of the steering wheel. A set of Rado seats or Rocco seats will drop you down further though.
A tip is get a heat gun, you will need it. You will have to heat the crap out of the defroster ducts to make them work. I ended up totally chopping out the duct that runs to the side of the dash, as it just wouldnt fit. I capped the end of them with some fiberglass, so the windsheild portion still works. Also, you want to peel back the vynil before you start cutting, then use the heat gun to stretch the vynil when you glue it back down. Mine turned out *ok*, I would probably pull it back further if there was a next time, and then take it to a shop once it was done to get reglued.
If I talked about wiring, I would just be talking out my ass. I have Passat wiring in the rest of the car, and I can tell you that the A3 cluster didnt play nice with the Passat wiring(maybe because I have a 93 Dizzy VR, and was trying to use a late model cluster). I ended up cutting the rear of the dash out to make the Passat cluster fit in there. The other thing I hear is a challenge is the AC wiring. I ended up modifying the A3 control unit(the passat has one extra terminal on the blower switch, and the logic is totally different on the rest of the system), and wired the A3 A/C on off and recirc switch into the Passat wiring. My recirc doesnt work, but other than that its cold as f*ck.
Another thing to keep in mind is that the rebar in an A3 dash is structural. It holds up the column and it adds rigidity to the chassis. An A2 from the factory has a bulkhead in the firewall, and an A2 kneebar is NOT a structual member of the car, atleast not near the extent of the A3 rebar. 
What Im getting at, is if you keep the AC, you will probably be cutting out the bulkhead. With that in mind, resist the urge to ghetto rig the rebar in the car. Some guys just weld it to the knee bar mounting tabs. It might work, but considering that the thinnest peice of metal in the system will be those tabs, that should tell you something.
Some guys also just weld the rebar directly to the A pillar. If you have a race car, thats fine, but if you have AC I think its crazy. If you have to replace the evaporator or heater core you'll haveto cut those welds back out then refit the rebar.
What I did was weld some 1/8" plate steel to the A pillar extending out, similar to the tab on each side that the A2 dash attaches to. I then welded plate across the openings in the end of the rebar, drilled them both for 2 5/16" bolts on each side, and used speed nuts in the rebar.
You could just tap the metal plate you weld to the rebar, but keep in mind you want the thickness of the metal to be 1.5 times the diameter of the bolt, which is fairly thick stuff.
What I did may be overkill, but the only squeeks that come from my dash are from what I think is a failing clutch master. My steering coulumn doesnt move, nothing rattles, nothing buzzes, etc.


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (BoostedOne)*

watched


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (g60swappedgti)*

The swap is not an easy journey, however it is well worth it if you get it all in and working. 
1. You will either need to heat and reshape the defrost hoses, or cut out the outer metal layer of the bulkhead metal. Then you should be able to use the defrost hoses. 
2. For simplicity, decide before you do the swap, which A/C setup you want to use. ie, mk2 or mk3. The A/C lines on the two are different, and to avoid having custom lines made, be sure whichever you choose to use, you use the evaporator to match.
3. You will most likely have to fabricate a lower steering column mounting bracket. I have heard a few people are fortunate to get theirs to line up with the mk2 bracket, but it typically requires some modification/fabrication to get it to work. If not, expect the steering to pivot up and down while you're driving, and possibly even lock due to the incorrect angle of the U-joint. (Trust me it happened to me)
4. The knee bar used to support the mk3 dash is too wide and will have to be trimmed to fit in the space of a mk2. Also don't be surprised if your dash rests against your doors. If you have power mirrors, this can be a problem because the dash will block your mirror control. If you have manual windows, i've HEARD that your window cranks will hit the dash when the doors are closed.
5. You will have to drill new mounting holes if you use the mk3 cooling system. 
6. Measure 3 times...cut once......then trial fit!!!! I can't stress this enough!
7.




























drink these afterwards and good luck!
I'll help you as much as I can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (Dubluva)*

so i will need to have a welder!


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (g60swappedgti)*

You will unless you can figure out another way to mount the steering column lower bracket. You can find out more details about that in the second link listed below. Here are 2 links with information about how to do the swap. hope they help. The second one is what I followed. It worked well, takes time and paitence. You just have to go one small step at a time and like i said...measure 3 times....measure again....then cut once. 
Here's one that does NOT require you to cut the bulkhead metal:
http://www.pocketrocket.ca/mk3_dash.html
Here's the other one that DOES require cutting the bulkhead:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Good luck!


----------



## PepeLuche (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (Dubluva)*

Here's the trick in how to get the mk2 steering ring into the mk3 steering column without cutting and welding.
Thi is how a mk3 steering column usually looks:








The red arrow in the middle shows where the sleeve separates from the rest of the assembly, use a soft mallet and slide it off the assembly. you will end with this:








Then, take the mk2 steering column assembly and cut the two pieces of metal that hold the mk2 lower sleeve:








You will see it slides off too:








Ending up with this:








Once you have the mk2 sleeve off, you can just slide it into the mk3 steering column assembly, the thickness and sizes are exactly the same. You won't need to weld it or bolt it into the mk3 assembly since it requires to move due to the tilt.
Voila!
It works like a charm and feels just factory.
good luck..


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (PepeLuche)*

that is awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif one less problem


----------



## matsad (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (g60swappedgti)*

I did it and it turned out ok, I set the height of the dash by going from the bottom, so setting the dash support at the same height the knee bars were originally. You've got to cut more this way and then the center console is kinda high, but it worked. 
- Make lots of templates for anything more complicated than straight lines. You'll feel a lot better messing up a paper template than the dash material.
- Pull the vinyl back as far as you can, but take it very, very, slow. I used a little too much heat and pulled a little too hard and I almost lost my mind when I ripped it. I ended up cutting a piece off another dash I'd messed up. It looks ok, but there's a seam that's obvious to me. 
- Leave the edges of the dash square, just make them fit tight. That way, when your rewrap the vinyl, no one will see wrinkles where you had to stretch it around curves it wasn't molded to originally. 
- Take your time and think a lot about how you want it to look. Make it so you can leave it when you get frustrated. Anything that will make you hurry is gonna result in it not coming out as nice. 
- With the column, the mk2 piece slips onto the bottom of the mk3 piece once you cut of the hook, just make sure that when you're setting it up to weld it, you've actually got the hook on the pedal cluster properly. It can hang up in a way that feels right, but isn't and then its too short. Also, replace the bearings in your steering cluster when you've got it out, they're 32mm OD with a 20mm shaft dia and you can get them from http://www.mcmaster.com. Your steering will be nice and play-free. 
Good luck.
Matt


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (matsad)*

this swap is very fustraiting


----------



## PepeLuche (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (g60swappedgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60swappedgti* »_this swap is very fustraiting









You can bet on that one.


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (PepeLuche)*


----------



## python99 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (93vr)*

ok man plain and simple I did my dash in 4 days about two hours working on it each day. if you decide to cut the bulkhead you will need too change the steering column so the cluster can fit. Then you are going to need the kneebar and the you have to go through pain and suffering with removing all the mk2 components and put in the mk3 ones. If you dont cut the bulkhead wich i did not, just cut the dash like the shape of an mk2 and some of the underside so it doesn,t grab the bulkhead and faabricate venting much quicker and easier than cutting bulkhead the just put in power windows not that hard
got questions just ask


----------



## PepeLuche (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (python99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *python99* »_ok man plain and simple I did my dash in 4 days about two hours working on it each day. if you decide to cut the bulkhead you will need too change the steering column so the cluster can fit. Then you are going to need the kneebar and the you have to go through pain and suffering with removing all the mk2 components and put in the mk3 ones. If you dont cut the bulkhead wich i did not, just cut the dash like the shape of an mk2 and some of the underside so it doesn,t grab the bulkhead and faabricate venting much quicker and easier than cutting bulkhead the just put in power windows not that hard
got questions just ask

Got just one word for this...
BULLSiTH


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (PepeLuche)*

well i already cut the bulk head so theres no turning back. i think i have everything under control for now, my next step is putting in the a3 heater box. then working on the steering colum. if i get past that i think im in the clear with the rest. i could be wrong but so far i think the bulkhead, rebar and steering colum r the biggest issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## python99 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (PepeLuche)*

nice have you done this ? Well even if you did I am talking from expereriance I am sorry your dash swap took longer than you expected better luck next time but at least now you know what you are doing right?


----------



## python99 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (PepeLuche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PepeLuche* »_
Got just one word for this...
BULLSiTH

nice have you done this ? Well even if you did I am talking from expereriance I am sorry your dash swap took longer than you expected better luck next time but at least now you know what you are doing right?


----------



## PepeLuche (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (python99)*

If you have done this swap more than once then i would believe you can get it done in 4 days. Otherwise you're full of it because you're unexperienced. You will always wonder how much to cut or where for that matter. Rebar, steering column, relocating holes and brackets to support dash, heaterbox, reinsulating backing of the dash, wires, and stuff. 
Of course i decided to do it the right way and make sure i was doing a good job, i mean we all can just slap a ****ty dash swap and say we make it in 3 days but i will look like crap anyways, so why not do it properly???
python99 got questions? Just ask. I know it all when it comes to dash swaps, just ask around.


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (PepeLuche)*

i have a question, about the steering colum. actually about the ignition switch. im hoping that just the cylinder you put the key in slides out? ive done it before in other cars you put the key in turn it backwards and push a little pin in, does vw work the same way?


----------



## python99 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (PepeLuche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PepeLuche* »_If you have done this swap more than once then i would believe you can get it done in 4 days. Otherwise you're full of it because you're unexperienced. You will always wonder how much to cut or where for that matter. Rebar, steering column, relocating holes and brackets to support dash, heaterbox, reinsulating backing of the dash, wires, and stuff. 
Of course i decided to do it the right way and make sure i was doing a good job, i mean we all can just slap a ****ty dash swap and say we make it in 3 days but i will look like crap anyways, so why not do it properly???
python99 got questions? Just ask. I know it all when it comes to dash swaps, just ask around. 








 whats your point this is my third dash swap the fastest I did it was in four days


----------



## PepeLuche (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (g60swappedgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60swappedgti* »_i have a question, about the steering colum. actually about the ignition switch. im hoping that just the cylinder you put the key in slides out? ive done it before in other cars you put the key in turn it backwards and push a little pin in, does vw work the same way?

No it doesn't. You have to drill a hole in the housing in order to get the cylinder lock out. I don't know the location off hand nor i have pictures but maybe a removing lock cylinder search will get you through.
Mk2 and mk3 lock cylinders are similar so not a problem.
Also, phyton99, have you tried a mk4 dash swap in a mk1?
Im looking into getting a 83 GTi and i want a mk4 dash but i wonder if it will even fit...


----------



## python99 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: mk3 dash swap in mk2? (PepeLuche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PepeLuche* »_
No it doesn't. You have to drill a hole in the housing in order to get the cylinder lock out. I don't know the location off hand nor i have pictures but maybe a removing lock cylinder search will get you through.
Mk2 and mk3 lock cylinders are similar so not a problem.
Also, phyton99, have you tried a mk4 dash swap in a mk1?
Im looking into getting a 83 GTi and i want a mk4 dash but i wonder if it will even fit...
















 not yet willing to try why not? have you? or are you just asking?


----------



## KristofK (Dec 13, 2012)

PepeLuche said:


> Here's the trick in how to get the mk2 steering ring into the mk3 steering column without cutting and welding.
> Thi is how a mk3 steering column usually looks:
> 
> 
> ...


If you are reusing mk2 dash, how will the upper mount work?


----------

